# Mts?



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if this is an MTS?


I decided to try the free route, and asked the guy at petsmart for some of the snails in the tank. It took some convincing that I really did want them, since a large part of his day is spent removing the pests. He threw four in the bag with the ottos I got. Now, please tell me I am getting MTS and not some other unwanted plague? I could probably still find them tonight, so I'd like to figure it out ASAP.
*r2
Thanks!


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

They are MTS.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Yep, those are them. Congratulations!


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks! Whew.. 

problem is, I noticed a bunch of white specks on one of my plants today, and thought I saw a teeny tiny snail... I may have had a hitchhiker already :/

If it turns out to be one of the fugly pond snails or something worse, will assassin snails get them but not the MTS? Will assassins go after the shrimp (I think I read not, but I'd really like to double check)? And what the heck do you feed assassins once the tank is snail free? Do they just forage for leftover flakes?

Thanks


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Assassins will eat most snails first before an MTS however the assassin is strong enough to devour an MTS even if the trap door is shut. its neat to watch really.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

MTS are livebearers, so if you see little white specks you might just have baby MTS. Don't jump to conclusions, you might be fine.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

MTS are a very very good snail to have especially in a planted aquarium, they do not eat vegetation and they till the substrate around the plant roots thus oxygenating them and plants grow better when they are clean.

I got em in every tank I own.


----------

